#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-13
<zfmf> selam ahali
<hellyeah> heyt
<hellyeah> bir hata var yardim lazim
<hellyeah> ben 10 10 usb amd64 indirdim
<hellyeah> usb hazirladim universal usb installer programini kullanarak
<hellyeah> usb den makinayi boot ettigimde diyor ki
<hellyeah> vesamenu.c32 couldnt find kernel image
<hellyeah> nasil gidericem bu problkemi
<masterblaster> onebootin ya da dd komutunu neden kullanmadın
<masterblaster> unebootin
<hellyeah> dd mi
<hellyeah> dd windows da var mi
<hellyeah> unetbootin bir kere kullandim o da daha boktan bir hata verdi
<masterblaster> malesef win de yok diye biliyorum
<hellyeah> bana win de bir tool lazim
<hellyeah> neyse ben bir sey denedim suna bakayim geleyim
<hellyeah> cozecegini sanmiyorum ama
<Fatih_M> fotoğrafçılıkla uğraşan var mı?
<Fatih_M> anlatması zor bir soru soracağım :/
<_haps_> ubuntu.tr kanalina ne oldu
<digitaloktay> ne olmus _haps_ ?
<_haps_> giremedim kanala
<irfaN> sildim ben o kanalı
<_haps_> orijinali -tr olandi zaten :)
<irfaN> olsun kızdırma beni _haps_ burayıda silerim :P :P
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-14
<varadero> zfmf selam
<zfmf> selam
<zfmf> naber ne var ne yok
<varadero> idare eder senden
<zfmf> bendende
<varadero> zfmf basit bir yere en basit web sayfasi nasil yapilir ?
<Kartagis> echo "<html>Hallo Welt</html>" > index.html
<Kartagis> al sana web sayfası ;)
<varadero> eyvala
<zfmf> basit bir yer?
<zfmf> hazir siteler var
<zfmf> basit yere basit sayfa onlarla yapilir
<zfmf> html ide birak Kartagis ozaman :D
<zfmf> sade ahllo welt yaz
<varadero> cafe gibi bişi
<varadero> sırf resim koyacaklar basit bişi olsun diyorlar
<zfmf> static sayfaysa
<varadero> hazir ne kullanilir
<zfmf> dreamweaver le yapilir
<zfmf> bi kac saatte
<zfmf> hazir bisi
<varadero> hmm oke
<zfmf> kolay olacak
<zfmf> drupal ola bilir yada contenido
<Kartagis> drupal ftw!
<zfmf> ama kendin yapsan belki daha cabuk olur
<Kartagis> ola bilir değil olabilir
<zfmf> o sistemleri bilmiyorsan yapmasi uzun süre bilir
<zfmf> upps tamam hocam :D
<varadero> resimdeğiştir fln
<varadero> bana dönmesinler istiyorum
<zfmf> ozaman hazir birsey iyi olur
<varadero> eve
<varadero> t
<zfmf> cok secenek var, drupal, joomla, contenido
<varadero> basit bişi ?
<zfmf> typo3 fazla kacar biraz
<varadero> en basiti
<zfmf> contenido basit drupal da hazir modulleri bulursan basit
<varadero> dur bakalım
<zfmf> hepsi site zorlastikca basitlikden cikar
<zfmf> drupal a bak
<zfmf> kanalda drupalci var
<zfmf> Kartagis:  galiba dimi?
<Kartagis> evet, ben de varım
<varadero> zfmf backup almiyorsun dimi ?
<inan> sa
<inan> php bilen ve/veya facebook uygulamaları hakkında bilgisi olan biri var mı
<inan> kimse var mı?
<zfmf> var
<zfmf> da sen yoksun :d
<telmessos> merhaba arkadaşlar.
<datalay> iyi aksamlar
<datalay> iphone4 uzmani var mi
<mozakca> merhaba arkadaşlar
<hellyeah> kimse var mi oralarda
<mozakca> hiç başınıza geldi mi bilmiyorum ama bazen kullandığınız tema aptallaşabiliyor mu?
<wingless> bazen açılırken tema yüklenmiyor
<acemi> benim tema asla bozulmaz
<barisubuntu> merhaba kanal
<hellyeah> ya bu nedir tema olayi
<mozakca> hangi temayı kullanıyorsun acemi
<acemi> /dev/null
<mozakca> çok şakacısın acemi
<hellyeah> turkce karaktersiz yazsaniz
<hellyeah> :D
<mozakca> peki bazen açılışta temanın yüklenmemesinin sebebi nedir acemi
<acemi> hic rastlamadigim bir sorun, fikrim yok
<mozakca> hepinize iyi geceler
<barisubuntu> bir şey sorucam
<barisubuntu> windows ve ubuntu kurulu bir bilgisayarda
<barisubuntu> grub ekranında
<barisubuntu> windowsu nasıl ön tanımlı yapabiliriz?
<musti_12> iyi akşamlar!
<acemi> /etc/default/grub  dan defaultu degistir
<musti_12> ubuntu live cd deyim. partittion kısımları ile ilgili yardımınız gerekiyor.
<barisubuntu> default 3 yapıyorum memset denk geliyor
<barisubuntu> 4 yapıyorum ubuntu denk geliyor
<barisubuntu> win seçmiyor bir türlü :D
<acemi> yanlis sayiyorsundur
<barisubuntu> olabilir
<barisubuntu> okuldaki bilgisayarlara
<barisubuntu> kaçak linux kurduk :D
<acemi> 0'dan baslayacaksin
<barisubuntu> linux kurmak yasak
<musti_12> /dev/sda olan hdd me en fazla kaç partittion açabilirim ?
<barisubuntu> windows istiyorlar
<acemi> primary 4, logical baya bi cok
<barisubuntu> musti_12 paşa gönlün kaç tane isterse :D
<musti_12> barisubuntu:  evet ama şu anda window skurlu ntfs c var. d var ntfs depom. bir de windows için kendi sistem reserve ü var .
<musti_12> barisubuntu: ben ext4 açamıyorum 2 tane hata veriyor
<musti_12> bir hdd de olmaz diyor.
<musti_12> barisubuntu: yeni table yaratmama lazım.
<musti_12> onu yarratığım anda tüm veriler silinceke diyor bana.. :( oysa boş tanımlanmamış bölge var. orayı kullanmak istiyorum.
<barisubuntu> gparted işini görebilir. boş tanımlanmamış bölgeyi biçimlendirip ext4 yaparsın
<musti_12> barisubuntu: gparted dayım. önce brdan yapıp öle formata geçeceyim.
<musti_12> yani kuruluma geçeceğim.
<barisubuntu> akıllıca olur
<barisubuntu> :D
<musti_12> extended partittion mu yaratacaım
<musti_12> o nekine ? :)
<acemi> zaten 3 tane primary yok mu su an
<barisubuntu> seç güzelce o boş bölümü
<barisubuntu> tableını oluştur
<barisubuntu> :D
<musti_12> nasıl anlicaz primary mı diye bu ntfs ler ?
<heartsmagic> iyi akşamlar
<musti_12> barisubuntu: işte yapıyorum tğm verler silinecek diyor hdd deki.
<acemi> device numaralari kac
<musti_12> heartsmagic: iyi akşamlar!
<barisubuntu> o boş bölümdekini kast ediyordur
<barisubuntu> ama boş bölümle dolu bölüm arasındaki ney*
<musti_12> barisubuntu:  boş bölüm değil hdd comple silinecek diyor. eminim :)
<musti_12> barisubuntu:  primary olup olmadığını anlamadım. ansıl öğrenecem ? birde boş bölüm ile dolu bölüm arasında bşi yok.
<musti_12> print screen yaptım : http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/9369/screenshotma.jpg
<acemi> 3 tane primary partitionin var, 4.yu mecburen extended yapacaksin
<musti_12> extened ne oluyor ?
<acemi> extended icinde istedigin kadar logical partition olusturabilirsin
<musti_12> grub2 de zorluk yaratmaz dimi ?
<suigeneris> comple ne demek ya? neden bu insanlar sırf ingilizce kullanmış olmak için k'leri c yapıyorlar?
<musti_12> It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions
<acemi> dinlemiyorsun. 4. primary olmayacak
<birtan> başlangıç yöneticisini yükle barisubuntu paket yöneticisinden direk seçebilirsin orda
<musti_12> acemi: deniyorum...
<musti_12> acemi: ok oldu :) teşekkür ederim ...
<musti_12> acemi: çok ufak bir şey daha soracağım: iki açtığım ext4 te 500 ve 1 gb dolu gözüküyor.
<musti_12> acemi: sebebi ne olabilir ?
<acemi> anlamadim
<musti_12> açtığım iki yeni bölüm extendin içinde ext4. bu partttionlar yeni açılmasına rağmen 1 gb diğerinde de 512 mb dolu gözüküyor.
<acemi> normal
<musti_12> ala ala
<musti_12> neyse sağlık olsun. dolu da olsa bişi olmaz. herkese iyi akşamlar!
<musti_12> ve teşekkrüler!
<datalay> daha once oracle 'da switchover to komutunu calistirmis birisi var mi
<datalay> physical db'den standby db e switchover
<subay^^> heartsmagic, çin işkencesi gibisiniz. ne zaman gelceniz belli olsada ona göre hazırlık yapsak. örnegin her ayın 4 14 24 ünde gelcem deseniz.
<heartsmagic> sebep?
<subay^^> sorcam bi kaç soru vardı. ancak sormam mantıklı olmayacak diger makinayı hazırlamadım cunku. hani deseniz ki şunu yapalım yapacak makina yok.
<heartsmagic> forum var haliyle bu işler için
<subay^^> alışkanlıklar işin içine girdimi zor hakaten. ama bunu dikkate alıcam.
<heartsmagic> bir kişinin yardımcı olmaya çalışmasındansa forumda birden fazla kişinin soruna eğilmesi daha iyi olur
<heartsmagic> kaldı ki ben de en nihayetinde son kullanıcıyım
<subay^^> tşk ederim iyi bir kullanıcısın en azından
<heartsmagic> elden geldiğince
<subay^^> geçenlerde bir hdd 400 gb ve ek partitionlı ext4 tipinde harici bir kutu ile usb den makinaya bağlı iken şuna benzer bir hata verdi
<subay^^> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<subay^^> sonrabaktım partition gitmiş. neyse dosyaları kurtardım vs.
<subay^^> şuan ise
<subay^^> 360 gb boyutlarında 100 gb ve 259 gb boyutlarında iki kısımdan oluşan bir hdd var.
<subay^^> bu hdd normal bir makinada çalışıyor. 100 gb kısmı sistem dosyaları için kullanılıyorduç 259 gb olan kısım ise bağlanılabilir bir bölüm gibi idi
<subay^^> ancak o hdd yi söküp usb harici olarak bağladıgımda 100 gb olan kısım için şu hatayı verdi
<subay^^> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<subay^^> ancak diger 259 gb lık kısım bağlandı otomatik.
<subay^^> ben hdd leri biçimlendirirken yanlış bişeyler mi yapıyorum. dersem nasıl biçimlendirdiğimi soracaksınız.
<subay^^> hdd makinada iken 100 gb lık kısmı oluşturmuştum ve ubuntu yuklemiştim.
<subay^^> 259 gb lık kısmı daha sonra ubuntu içerisinden formatladım.
<subay^^> normal mi?
<heartsmagic> bağlarken yukarıdaki hatayı alıyorsan muhtemelen o bölümde yine sorun vardır
<subay^^> bu hdd yi götürüp makinasında açmaya kalkınca açıyor
<subay^^> harici ikende ulaşmam gererkir sanırım normal olarak
<heartsmagic> o zaman sorun başka bir şeydir
<heartsmagic> bu hatayı aldığında dmesg | tail dersen belki bir miktar daha detaylı hata çıktısı alırsın
<subay^^> şuan o hatayı alabiliyorum
<subay^^> http://paste.debian.net/102423/
<heartsmagic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/479640
<heartsmagic> böcek mevcut ne yazık ki
<subay^^> yani ext3 tipinde formatlayın geçici süre diye bir çözüm öneriyosun
<heartsmagic> hmm
<heartsmagic> ext3 ile çözülür mü bilemiyorum
<heartsmagic> hata kaydı ext4 diye açılmış ancak ext3 ile sorun yok mudur var mıdır bilemem
<subay^^> sorun zaten hdd nin komple kullanılmasıyla başlıyor. tek partition lı ext4 bu hatayı veriyor. 2 paritionlı ext4 te 2. partition görülüyor ilki görülmüyor.
<subay^^> Hatta testdiskle çalışırken farketmiştim 1. kısmın partition ını düzeltemedi
<heartsmagic> ilginç bir sorun, bazılarında raidli disklerde bazılarında usb disklerde olmuş
<subay^^> evt. ext3 ile deneyecem. denerkende birde ext2 li hdd yapıp yedek tutayım bari. bunun yuzunden 3 kere bilgi kurtardım korka korka
<subay^^> heartsmagic, diger sorumuda sorayım
<subay^^> bir dosya şifrelemek istiyorum. ne dışardan dosyam görünsün nede fbi 2 aayda açamasın dosyamı.
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> guvenilir olduguna inandıgın bişe varmı
<heartsmagic> forumda vardı bir iki tavsiye
<subay^^> olmaz öle tavsiyeyle bu çok önemli bi konu
<subay^^> sonra bidaha ulaşamamak var
<heartsmagic> e mesele tavsiyedir ama
<heartsmagic> ben kullanmıyorum, haliyle kullanan tavsiye edecek sana
<heartsmagic> Trucrypt var
<subay^^> tavsiyeyi edeni sen tavsiye edebiliyosan sorun yok
<subay^^> dur bu konuyu ben işlerim bitince araştırmaya başlayım
<subay^^> önce şu hdd işlerinden bi kurtulmam lazım, çorba olmadan işler "düzeltme yaparken bile ext4 ipinde hdd nin partitionlarını kaybettim"
<Caglar> caglar@caglar-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<Caglar> E: /var/lib/dpkg/lock dosyası kilitli açılamıyor - open (2: No such file or directory)
<Caglar> E: (/var/lib/dpkg/) yönetim dizinini kilitlenemiyor, yönetici misin?
<Caglar> sorunum var
<Caglar> caglar@caglar-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Caglar>  yapıncada
<Caglar> v
<Caglar> dpkg: dpkg durum alanına erişilemiyor: No such file or directory
<Caglar> diyor
<heartsmagic> synaptic açık mı bu arada?
<Caglar> değil
<Caglar> serkan abi synapticte aynısını söylüyo zaten
<heartsmagic> sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<heartsmagic> ardından sudo apt-get update yap bir
<heartsmagic> bir dakika
<heartsmagic> dosya veya dizin yok diyormuş
<heartsmagic> sen ne yaptın en son?
<Caglar> evet dizin yok kontrol ettim
<Caglar> chrome unstable kuruyodum durmuş bende kapattım sonra tabii ki lock dedi
<Caglar> rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock dedim
<Caglar> sonra bunu verdi
<heartsmagic> oluştur tekrar
<heartsmagic> sudo mkdir /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Caglar> şimdi de uçbirim açılmıyo bi dk :D
<Caglar> tamamdır
<Caglar> yine aynı hatayı veriyor ama
<heartsmagic> ls -ld /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<heartsmagic> ne diyor?
<Caglar> durum veritabanı kilit dosyası açılamıyor
<heartsmagic> pardon
<heartsmagic> dizin değildi o
<heartsmagic> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<acemi> olusturmana gerek yok sildikten sonra
<heartsmagic> sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<heartsmagic> yok ki zaten acemi
<acemi> ama once baksaydin kullanan process var mi diye
<Caglar> bunu yapmıyorum yani
<heartsmagic> dizin oluşturduk biz yanlışlıkla, silip dosya olarak deneyelim
<acemi> dosya olusturmana gerek yok
<heartsmagic> E: /var/lib/dpkg/lock dosyası kilitli açılamıyor - open (2: No such file or directory) diyor hatanın en başında
<Caglar> heartsmagic: düştüm nası başardıysam
<Caglar> uçbirimde açılmıyo şu an
<heartsmagic> ctrl+alt+f1 ile dene
<Caglar> bende sanaldan giriyorum komutları
<heartsmagic> alt+f7 ile gelirsin geriye
<heartsmagic> sanal?
<Caglar> öyle yapıyorum ama düzelme yok şu an
<heartsmagic> dosya oluşturdun mu?
<Caglar> evet dizin oluşturdum
<heartsmagic> ha işte düştüğün için görmedin, yanlış yaptırdım ben
<heartsmagic> lock dosya idi dizin değil, yanlış hatırlamıyorsam tabii
<heartsmagic> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<heartsmagic> sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Caglar> dosya oluşturdum şimdi
<heartsmagic> aynı hata mı?
<Caglar> heartsmagic: istediği 4-5 dosya ve klasörü oluşturdum boş şekilde
<Caglar> çalıştı
<heartsmagic> hangi dosyalarmış onlar lock haricinde?
<Caglar> lock status updates gibi bişiler istedi
<heartsmagic> evet onlar da vardı
<Caglar> tam olarak uptades dizini available dosyası lock dosyası ve status dosyası
<heartsmagic> sen tamamen uçurmuşsun dpkg dizinini
<Caglar> evet sonradan onu da fark ettim güzel gitmiş :D
<Caglar> zaten artık 10.10 kurulmalı istiyo
<Caglar> teşekkür ederim heartsmagic
<heartsmagic> sen çözmüşsün ben değil :)
<heartsmagic> acaba dpkg-reconfigure dpkg gibi bir şey işe yarar mıydı
<heartsmagic> neyse, artık çok geç :)
<Caglar1> teşekkürler heartsmagic ustalık farkını gösterdin yine sen olmasan çok bilgisayarım çöptü gözümde (:
<heartsmagic> [00:51] <heartsmagic> sen çözmüşsün ben değil :)
<heartsmagic> ustalıktan da ziyade sadece çıktıyı okudum, ki ilkinde yanlış daha doğrusu eksik bile okumuşum
<Caglar1> bana bildiğim herşeyi sen öğrettin serkan abi hadi alttan alalım %95 ini sen öğrettin (:
<heartsmagic> ben de bana öğretenlerden öğrendim :)
<Caglar1> bu böylece linus a kadar gider abi sanırım neyse meşgul etmiyim seni kolay gelsin iyi geceler
<Caglar> heartsmagic: az önce çözdük de tek bi arızayı çözmüşüm :D
<Caglar> tam olarak bilgisayarımda kurulu yazılım listesi yok sanırım apt-get in içinde o yüzden herşeyi kurmak istiyor
<heartsmagic> o zaman dediğimi bir dene sen
<heartsmagic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure dpkg
<heartsmagic> komut böyle midir emin değilim ama
<Caglar> dpkg kurulu değil diyor:D
<Caglar> bi kurcaliyim
<heartsmagic> bu dpkg'nın kurulu uygulamaları tuttuğu dosyaları da silinmiş sanırım
<Caglar> evet bilgisayarım dpkg nin olduğunun farkında değil heartsmagic
<heartsmagic> iyi sorun :)
<Caglar> tekrar kuruyorum dpkg yi bi sürü paket indiriyor ama güncellemiş olur artık
<heartsmagic> kurabilirse kendi kendini güzel
<heartsmagic> ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/status
<heartsmagic> ne diyor?
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-15
<zfmf> selam ahali
<zfmf> http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=129236621626462&w=2 bu fbi tam bi cakal :D
<JosefF> sende tam bi öküz
<zfmf> haddini bil lan dingil :D
<Kartagis> JosefF terbiyeni takın
<Kartagis> adam sadece link verdi
<JosefF> Kartagis: sende sazan
<varadero> slm zfmf
<zfmf> selam varadero
<inan> sa
<inan> web programayla uğraşan biri var mı
<inan> ?
<datalay> sorun inan
<bsod1> arkadaşlar bookmarklarım fazlalaşınca places menüsünün altında şu şekilde ayrı bir menüde toplandılar, bunu nasıl eski haline getirebilirim? http://www.osa1.net/media/places.png
<JosefF> alo
<moskov> fak
<silentstorm> selam usplash boot temaları hakkında bilginiz varmı?
<silentstorm> kubuntu maverick 10.10
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-16
<baskaselcuk> bir dizinde nasıl konsol açabilirim?
<wingless> konsol açıp dizine gitsen?
<baskaselcuk> nasıl yapabilirim? :)
<baskaselcuk> wingless?
<wingless> konsol aç
<baskaselcuk> açtım
<wingless> cd /home/falanfilan
<baskaselcuk> adresi direk yazınca gidiyo mu?
<wingless> cd de var
<baskaselcuk> No such file or directory diyor. adresi direk nasıl görebilirim ?
<wingless> ne yazdın?
<baskaselcuk> biraz karışık tam yolu kendim bulamayacağım gibi duruyor.
<baskaselcuk> şöyle yaptım cd /xp yaptım bakalım oluyo mu diye
<baskaselcuk> olmadı
<baskaselcuk> windows un masaüstünde açmam gerekiyor.
<wingless> xp dizini nerede ki
<wingless> "cd /media" ve "ls" yapıp çıkanları söylesene
<baskaselcuk> new volume pendrive ( bunlar usb stick) ve xp diyor
<wingless> cd xp
<wingless> hata yoksa olmuştur şimdi
<baskaselcuk> yine aynısını diyor.
<wingless> "cd /media/xp"
<wingless> büyük küçük harf hatası yok değil mi?
<baskaselcuk> bash: cd: /media/xp: No such file or directory
<wingless> şu konsolun çıktısını kopyalayıp pastebin'e yapıştırır mısın
<zfmf> selam ahali
<wingless> http://www.pastebin.ca
<wingless> selamlar
<baskaselcuk> http://pastebin.ca/2021060
<wingless> e XP olacak o
<wingless> xp değil
<wingless> "cd /media/XP"
<baskaselcuk> onu da denedim
<baskaselcuk> büyük harfle
<baskaselcuk> denememişim :) oldu şimdi :)
<wingless> yani
<baskaselcuk> denedim de direk cd /XP denedim araya media yı koymadım zaten ordayız diye :)
<baskaselcuk> ya wingless ben ubuntuyu birşey denemek için öylesine kurmuştum sonra silecektim ama kalmaya karar verdim. sanırım 10.04 dü ama tam da hatırlamıyorum
<baskaselcuk> bunun hangi sürüm olduğunu nasıl anlarız?
<wingless> help falan bir yerlerde yazıyordur
<elfonia> selam
<wingless> selamlar
<zfmf> opera 11 download a hazir :d
<zfmf> öneririm :D
<acemi> ozgur degil
<digitaloktay> rc ama
<zfmf> banami dediniz :D
<varadero> http://blog.internetnews.com/skerner/2010/12/openbsd-backdoored-by-the-fbi.html :)
<acemi> selinux da o yuzden tehlikeli
<hersoy> google'da problem mi var acaba? cname kaytlari ulasamiyor
<wingless> belki ip engeli yüzündendir
<hersoy> hemen deniyelim
<hersoy> aynen oyleymis ne sacma
<varadero> kismet
<hrgn> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hrgn> programlama ile destek verebileceğimiz özgür yazılım projesi var mı hiç
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> ogg convert avi gibi video dosyalarını cevirirmi
<kemal> S.a
<kemal> Selam ubuntu 10.10 kullanan varmı arkadaşlar
<kemal> .
<genctelefon> var
<mozakca> acemi: bilgisayara debian kurmak için hangi cd yi indirmek gerekiyor?
<digitaloktay2> internetin iyise netinstall
<mozakca> kablosuz internet
<mozakca> haliyle biraz yavaş
<mozakca> sistemim 64 bit linkini gönderebilir misin
<digitaloktay2> stable mit yoksa testingmi ?
<mozakca> stable
<digitaloktay2> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.7/amd64/iso-cd/debian-507-amd64-netinst.iso
<kemal> sesimi duyan varmı?
<mozakca> teşekkürler digitaloktay2
<digitaloktay2> http://www.debian.org/CD/
<mozakca> peki internet bağlantısı koparsa ne olur?
<mozakca> kurulum sırasında
<mozakca> acemi: diyelim ki internet bağlantısı kurulum sırasında koptu o zaman ne olur?
<mozakca> digitaloktay: internetten kurulum yapılırken bağlantı koparsa ne olur?
<acemi> ya da basic kurulum yaparsin ya da kuramazsin
<digitaloktay> baglantiyi kurarsin devam kurulum yapar
<acemi> senin islemcin ne
<mozakca> intel
<acemi> 64 bit oyle mi
<mozakca> evet
<acemi> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/squeeze_d-i/current/amd64/iso-cd/
<acemi> buradaki firmware-testing-amd64-netinst.iso  isosunu indireceksin
<mozakca> ama bu testing değil mi acemi:
<acemi> evet
<mozakca> ben stable istiyorum
<acemi> su an vaktim yok anlatamam, bunu kur
<mozakca> tamam o zaman vaktin olduğunda yaparız
<mozakca> acelesi yok
<acemi> benle yapacagin birsey yok, bunu indirip kuracaksin
<mozakca> acemi: son olarak bu kurulum grafik ekranda mı yapılıyor?
<acemi> ikisi de var menude
<mozakca> digitaloktay: debianın ağdan kurulacak cd sini indirdim ama kablosuz ağa bağlanmıyor
<mozakca> dolayısıyla kurulum yapılamıyor
<Fatih_M> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-P5RGdjICo&feature=player_embedded
<Fatih_M> nasıl bir çarpmadır bu böyle yav
<Fatih_M> şimdiye kadar boşa yorulmuşum :)
<karpouz> hey !
<karpouz> selam
<masterblaster> v.a.s
<karpouz> ne öruyorsunuz burada ?
<masterblaster> nörelim sen nörün
<karpouz> Türkiye 'de ubuntu kullanan var mis yaoo ! :)
<masterblaster> sadece ubuntu mu linux un envai çeşidi bilem var
<masterblaster> hatta aştık kendi dağıtımımızı yapıyoruz
<karpouz> Pardusu biliyorum
<karpouz> :D
<karpouz> tubitak
<karpouz> degil mi ?
<masterblaster> evet denedin mi?
<karpouz> live cd 'yi evet
<karpouz> ama ben gnome 'cu yum
<masterblaster> beğendin mi?
<masterblaster> tamam onla da çalışıyor
<karpouz> ok
<masterblaster> xfce ile de çalışıyor
<karpouz> ubuntu yu ezbere biliyorum
<masterblaster> ezberi bozma zamanı gelmiş o zaman
<karpouz> (ubuntu fransa kanalinda yardim yapiyorum
<karpouz> :)
<Fatih_M> karpouz, fransız mısın :)
<karpouz> 50/50 evet
<masterblaster> diğer 50 nereye kaçıyor
<Fatih_M> o nedemek yahu, 50/100 demek istedin sanırım :)
<karpouz> arti
<karpouz> :D
<Fatih_M> karpouz, pardon fransız kaldım
<masterblaster> diğer 50 nereli
<karpouz> Fransizlardan pek sevmezsiniz :D
<karpouz> ...ri
<Fatih_M> Fransızlardan pek sevmezsiniz? Neyi sevmeyiz?
<masterblaster> fransızlar bizi sevmez
<masterblaster> biz herkesi severiz
<karpouz> evet hakkaten ögle sizden korkuyorlan :)
<Fatih_M> aynen, kuyruk acısı çekiyorlar senelerdir :)
<masterblaster> neden korkarlar anlamam
<acemi> turkler bi tek kurtlerden korkar
<karpouz> "leaderchip"mizi alirlar diye
<masterblaster> gelirler yediririz içiririz gezdiririz ama
<karpouz> ::)
<masterblaster> hala cevap vermedin diğer 50 nereli
<Fatih_M> biz olmasaydık şimdi hâlâ karanlık çağ'da yaşıyor olurlardı :)
<masterblaster> yok canım haksızlık yapma
<Fatih_M> masterblaster, tabi haklısın
<Fatih_M> hala demirin ne olduğunu öğrenmeye çalışırlardı :)
<Fatih_M> Atlardan korkarlardı ;)
<karpouz> irc için ne kullaniyorsunuz ?
<Fatih_M> xchat
<karpouz> ben opera
<karpouz> browser
<masterblaster> quassel
<masterblaster> konversation
<karpouz> ya da pidgin
<Fatih_M> karpouz, sen ne aradığını söyle kullanan vardır elbet :)
<karpouz> masterblaster: kde 'de degil mi ?
<masterblaster> evet
<karpouz> Fatih_M: yoo sadece merak ettim , ben episini biliyorum merak etme "abey" :D
<Fatih_M> est. bilmiyorsun demek ki zaten ;)
<Fatih_M> hepsini kullandın mı?
<karpouz> Denedim
<karpouz> evet
<Fatih_M> jmIrc?
<karpouz> Fatih_M: cep telefonlari için degil mi bu ?
<Fatih_M> hehe evet :)
<karpouz> :)
<Fatih_M> 30 sn de sourceforge sayfasından bakıp söyle bilirsin tabii ;)
<karpouz> android da var niye
<karpouz> samsung spica
<karpouz> var bende
<karpouz> :)
<karpouz> neden bilmiyim kardesim :O
<karpouz> :D
<zafer> burayıda geyik sarmış sorunu olan yokmu yahu :S
<masterblaster> eleman fransız ama türkçe ünlem kullanıyor
<karpouz> benim yok sagol zafer :)
<Fatih_M> hakikaten güzel konuya temas ettin, nokia 6300'ın firmware güncellemesi durduruldu mu acaba
<Fatih_M> masterblaster, bence diğer 50'lik kısım Türk bu vatandaş :)
<masterblaster> bi adam o kadar fransızın arasında yaşar da nasıl sorunum yok der sarkozy var ya daha ne olsun
<zafer> tokatlıdır bence
<Fatih_M> karpouz, wammu kullandın mı?
<masterblaster> napolyondan sonra en narsist fransız
<karpouz> masterblaster: ya master kardesim annem babam Fransizca konusmuyor
<karpouz> Fatih_M: yooo bak onu bilmiyorum
<karpouz> :D
<zafer> onu biz çözemeyizki :)
<masterblaster> neden
<karpouz> Fatih_M: 20 senedir Türkiye'y gelmedim
<masterblaster> fransızlar her yerde fransızca konuşur
<zafer> karpouz:  buradamı doğdun fransa damı
<Fatih_M> karpouz, tamam o zaman sen Türkiye'ye gel, ben Fransa'ya gideyim?
<zafer> yaş kaç bu arada amca falan demelimiyiz?
<karpouz> zafer: karabÜkte dogdum
<masterblaster> aha bi de karadenizli fransız
<zafer> :)
<karpouz> ewet
<karpouz> onuda gördunuz bak
<masterblaster> amnın sadece karadenizlisi kök söktrüyor bana
<masterblaster> fransızı kim bilir ne yapar
<zafer> masterblaster:  ilk kelimeyi çözemedim
<masterblaster> amanın
<zafer> neyin kısaltması o :D
<masterblaster> sulandırma
<karpouz> :D
<masterblaster> dolma parmaklı olunca böle oluyor
<karpouz> bak kvp'mi bile biliyorum
<masterblaster> türküz işte parmaklar zarif değil
<Fatih_M> yooo gayet zarif genelleme yapma,
<karpouz> kvp'yi demek istedim
<Fatih_M> bir piyanist paramağı gibi, uzun ve ince :)
<masterblaster> boşversene
<zafer> karpouz:  kvp ?
<karpouz> gnome shell ya da unity'i deneyen var mi ?,
<karpouz> zafer: kurtlar mahallesi pusu
<masterblaster> henüz 10.10 u bile kuramadım
<karpouz> masterblaster: motherboard'un nedir kardesim
<masterblaster> asus
<masterblaster> m2npv -mx
<karpouz> ok
<masterblaster> beklediğimden daha kısa bir cevap oldu
<karpouz> Kuramadim deginca (zaman meselesi mi ?
<karpouz> degince
<zafer> kuramaman vakit darlığından mı hata vewrdiğindenmi
<masterblaster> hata veriyor
<masterblaster> 10.04 iyi çalışıyor
<karpouz> zafer: evet vakit kelimesini ariyordum
<karpouz> :D
<zafer> zaman da gördü işini
<masterblaster> 10.10 da fare sol tuşu çalışmıyor
<masterblaster> vakit = zaman
<karpouz> tamam
<karpouz> ne tür hata veriyor ?
<masterblaster> 10.10 da fare sol tuşu çalışmıyor
<masterblaster> 64 bit bu arada
<karpouz> masterblaster: ama live cd 'den massa ustune varabiliyorsun degil mi ?
<masterblaster> evet kurana kadar sorun yok
<masterblaster> vbox içine kurduğumda da aynı
<masterblaster> 10.04 ü yükselttğimde de aynı
<karpouz> baska mouse denedin mi ?
<masterblaster> mouse un sorunu yok
<masterblaster> envai çeşit işletim sistemiyle uyumlu çalışıyor
<karpouz> fare sol tus = mouse sol tus ? ben mi yanlis anladim ?
<masterblaster> yoo
<zafer> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=22922.0
<masterblaster> doğru anlamışsın
<zafer> aynı sorun çözmüşler masterblaster
<karpouz> evet
<zafer> fransız misafir gelmiş dertlerinle boğuyorsun :)
<masterblaster> di mi eşşeklik bizde
<zafer> bi yedir içir :)
<masterblaster> valla burada olsa
<masterblaster> raki balik bile yaparız ama
<zafer> ben buradayım :D
<karpouz> yasasin tsk
<karpouz> :D
<zafer> fransız rolü yaparım
<zafer> :)
<zafer> karpouz:  öğretir
<masterblaster> yaşasın tsk derken?
<karpouz> ben de sadece "s"var klaviyemde kusura bakmayin
<masterblaster> zafer gel sana da yaparız bi güzellik
<karpouz> tesekürler
<karpouz> =TSK
<karpouz> :)
<masterblaster> tşk
<masterblaster> olmasın o
<zafer> şimdi sen karstan falan çıkarsın
<masterblaster> :)
<masterblaster> yok be adamım karsta balığı nreden bulacan
<masterblaster> dardanel ton la rakı mı gider
<masterblaster> adamı döverler
<zafer> nehirde gölde falan vardır ne bileyim
<masterblaster> ağaçtan toplarız
<masterblaster> :)
<karpouz> zafer: :) "fransiz rolü derken"...
<zafer> :)
<zafer> harbiden fransız çıktın sen karpouz
<masterblaster> sana rakı balık teklif edince amca bunu senin fransızlığına yordu
<zafer> sana yapacaktı fransadan misafir sin diye
<zafer> bende talip oldum
<karpouz> simdi sogle bana ne ögrenmek istiyorsun :)
<karpouz> "galatasaray" Fr lisesine hiç gitmedim sen :D
<karpouz> :D afiyet olsun kardesim
<zafer> işte afiyet olacak kadar öğretsen yeterdi ama
<zafer> sağolsun davet etti masterblaster
<karpouz> bon appeti'yi alors mes amis :)
<zafer> önünden geçtim
<zafer> 15 yaşındaykende komşusu oldum
<zafer> hemen yanındaki evlerden birinde oturdum bir süre
<masterblaster> karpouz bizde ana da Türk baba da Türk
<masterblaster> koordinatlar : 41.747024,32.387844
<karpouz> bu samanyolunda acayip diziler koyuyorlan, bakiyormusunuz ?
<masterblaster> hayır
<masterblaster> sen de bakma
<masterblaster> beynin sulanır
<masterblaster> :)
<karpouz> acayip degince ... super anlaminda degil
<masterblaster> tama
<masterblaster> tamam
<zafer> fransa da samanyolumu izliyorsun ?
<masterblaster> sen sadece dizileri izliyorsun
<karpouz> ben degil , annem, babam
<karpouz> evet
<masterblaster> biz bi de o admlarla aynı havayı soluyoruz
<zafer> benim dizimi bitirmişler
<karpouz> masterblaster: sehitlerin üzerinden para kazaniyorlar, Türkiye'de kimse tepki etmiyormu mu ?
<masterblaster> tepki vereni içeri tıkıyorlar
<zafer> yok alışık türkler tepki suç sayılıyor
<karpouz> :(
<masterblaster> olmadı polisler dövüyor
<masterblaster> burada ileri demokrasi var sizde demokrasi
<masterblaster> fark orada
<masterblaster> :)
<karpouz> :)
<masterblaster> seninkiler dizileri seyrediyorlar ama haberleri seyretmiyorlar galiba
<karpouz> hep M. A Birant 'a bakiyorlar ...
<karpouz> :(
<karpouz> :)
<masterblaster> o zaman sen seyretmiyorsun
<karpouz> sizin ubuntu Türkiye sayfasi ne güzel olmus !
<masterblaster> valla biz zaferle beraber pardus kullanıcısıyız
<karpouz> bizimkine baki, çooooook çirkin, daga degistiremediler http://ubuntu-fr.org/
<karpouz> :D
<karpouz> sonuça Linux LInux :)
<karpouz> android ubuntu fedora suse pardus vs...
<karpouz> bizde gandarma ubuntu 'ya geçiyor
<masterblaster> jandarma
<karpouz> yani ~30000 bilgisayar
<masterblaster> geri kalmışlar
<karpouz> masterblaster: :) evet jandarma
<masterblaster> bizde tsk pardus kullanıyor
<cafer> o yuzden bu kadar zayifiz yani
<karpouz> masterblaster: evet daha yeni uyandilar !!
<cafer> halimiz duman
<karpouz> masterblaster: microsft 'dan kurtulma zamani geldi !!
<masterblaster> cafer neden halin duman
<masterblaster> kesinlikle katılıyorum kick the bill
<cafer> kac tane gelistiricisi var
<cafer> devlet itelemesiyle ayakta duruyor
<karpouz> yeterki linux olsun !!
<masterblaster> bu gün 5 yarın 15 neden
<cafer> pcbsd, ubuntu, fedora
<karpouz> ne olursa olsun
<cafer> bunlar daha iyi bence
<cafer> daha buyuk projeler
<masterblaster> cafer sen pardus un geliştirldiği yeri gördün mü
<cafer> evet
<masterblaster> neden iyiler
<masterblaster> çünkü birileri sahipleniyor
<cafer> madem open source ruhuna sahipler
<masterblaster> sen kendi insanının çabasını sahiplenirsen
<masterblaster> pardus da o seviyelere gelir
<cafer> ozaman open source projelere destek verebilir o gelistiriciler..
<cafer> ne gerek var
<cafer> ubuntu ya
<cafer> katkida bulunsalar
<cafer> ubuntu daha iyi olmazmiydi
<cafer> ayni seyleri yeniden kesvetmenin ne anlami var
<masterblaster> uçak da yapma
<masterblaster> gemi de
<cafer> pardus icin gelistirme yapan ekip yaptigi ekve yamalari ubuntu ya yapsa bence daha anlamli olurdu
<masterblaster> nasıl olsa başkaları yapıyor
<karpouz> google 'de chrome os i çiyariyor bu arada :), insAllah linux'e katkisi olur ... :)
<masterblaster> tecrübeyi satın alamazsın
<cafer> kardes yanlis benzetmeler yapiyorsun
<masterblaster> neden
<cafer> software ile gemi cok farklidir
<masterblaster> teknolojik gelişme
<masterblaster> teknlojik gelişmedir
<masterblaster> ha yazılımda
<masterblaster> ha donanımda
<cafer> tayyip gibi konusuyorsun
<masterblaster> mühendislik mühendisliktir
<masterblaster> saçmalama
<masterblaster> ben teknikerim
<masterblaster> teknik açıdan bakıyoru
<masterblaster> m
<masterblaster> bunun x şahıslarla ilgisi yok
<masterblaster> neden cannoical firmasına katkıda bulunayım
<cafer> gelistirici sayilarini kiyasla, tarafsiz bak olaya turk gibi degil
<masterblaster> neden tarafsız olayım
<masterblaster> ben türküm
<karpouz> masterblaster: Fransizlar da pardusu kullaniyor :D http://www.pardus-fr.org/
<masterblaster> kendi insanımın yaptığını yüceltmeyi görev sayarım
<masterblaster> kullansınalr
<karpouz> ewet !
<cafer> kardes madem turksun, o zaman sana aci bir gercekten bahsedeyim, bugun modern yasamda kullandigin cogu sey
<cafer> gavurun icadi, camindeki hoparlore kadar herseyin ital
<masterblaster> nedn işte sendeki mantık
<cafer> kici kirik bir linux dagitimi iteleyerek mi turkler bilim yapmis olacak
<masterblaster> amerikayı neden tekrar keşfedelim
<masterblaster> yapılmışı var
<cafer> aynen o yuzden ubuntu kullan
<masterblaster> aya çıkmak da küçük bir adımla başlar
<cafer> uzerine birsey koy
<cafer> insanlik faydalansin
<masterblaster> hayır pardus kullan üzerine birşey koy
<cafer> hayalcisin kardes, turk gibi konusuyorsun anliyorum seni ama sorun degil sustum
<masterblaster> insanlik faydalansin
<masterblaster> önce hayal edersin
<masterblaster> sonra yaparsın
<masterblaster> gerçekçi ol imkansızı iste
<masterblaster> TÜKÜM kardeşim var mı itirazı olan
<karpouz> yok ben ettmiyorum !..
<karpouz> yani "itiraz..
<karpouz> :)
<masterblaster> herkese iyi geceler
<masterblaster> karpouz pardus kanalına da bekleriz
<masterblaster> tanıştığıma memnun oldum
<karpouz> sana 'da tsk , tamam ok, bende sagol kardesim
<Brozac> Slm
<moskov> mal kubuntu kendini xp nin yanına kuramadı ya
<moskov> illaki diski silecem diyo
<moskov> niçün acedp
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-17
<subay^^> windows ta ext4 formatlı hdd yi görmek nasıl mümkün olur?
<utdmr> subay^^: orada mısın?
<subay^^> burdayım utdmr
<subay^^> ext4  hdd yi windows a bağlamaktan bahsedeceksen yaptım
<utdmr> subay^^: ondan bahsedecektim, neyse, iyi akşamlar :)
<adil> selam
<Brozac> slm adil
<digitaloktay> as adil
<adil> bişi somak istiyorum
<adil> linux listeler
<adil> hakkında
<adil> müsaitseniz
<digitaloktay> ?
<adil> pardon gittim bir an
<adil> linux listelerini kullanan var mı acaba
<acemi_> asil soruya gelmedikce cok beklersin
<adil> :D
<adil> tamam o zaman. sorayım direk
<Brozac> mantikli,
<adil> linux-programlama@liste.linux.org.tr adresine bir mail attım bunu ben nerede görebilirim ve gelen cevapları nereden görebilirim
<acemi_> http://liste.linux.org.tr/
<adil> oraya baktım ancak bişi göremedim
<adil> http://liste.linux.org.tr/pipermail/linux-programlama/2010-December/thread.html
<adil> acaba burası doğru link mi
<adil> hmm evet doğruymuş :)
<adil> teşekkürler
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-18
<hakan> selamlar
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> elle ip vermek istedigim de uygula gelmiyor
<genctelefon> slm
<cafer> gentoo *bsd
<cafer> kuran varmi daha once
<acemi> burada olsa olsa debian/kfreebsd kuran olur
<nick> cafer, next e basiyorsun kuruluyor
<cafer> http://dev.gentoo.org/~the_paya/8.0/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Index of /~the_paya/8.0 (at dev.gentoo.org)
<cafer> source leri bruada ilgilenen olursa
<cafer> threadx duyan oldu mu
<cafer> acemi buradaki tar.gz icindekiler nasil kuruluyor dersin
<cafer> .iso yok ustad
<acemi> icinde readme si vardir
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-19
<oplara> merhabalar. eski bir bilgisayar buldum. ayağa kaldırmak için usb den lubuntu xubuntu mint vs yüklemeye çalıştım hepsinde glip warning failed user falan dedi. nedir bu?
<oplara> usb den kurmak yerine çalıştırmayı denediğimde de aynı şeyi söylüyor
<genctelefon> slm
<s0u][ight> slm
<BrozaC> slm
<Kartagis> selam BrozaC
<okay> Sa
<okay> glxinfo | grep “direct rendering”
<okay> dizin bulanamadi diyor
<okay> oyunun çalışması için "yes" olmaliymis :)
<okay> nasil olacak ?
<digitaloktay> mesa-utils kur
<okay> kurdum şimdi
<okay> ekran kartim intel
<okay> http://www.fmtux.net/wiki/install-fm2011-demo
<ubuntu-tr> Title: FMTux: Install FM2011 Demo (at www.fmtux.net)
<okay> burda ki anlatima göre yapmak istiyorm
<okay> vesa ekran kartı sürücüsü mü ?
<okay> ise xorg-intel üzeriden çalıştığına nasil emin olabilirm ?
<hakan> selamlar arkadaşlar knoppix konusunda yardımcı olabilecek bir arkadaş varmı
<masterblaster> neden knoppix
<masterblaster> daha popüler bir dağıtım kullanmıyorsun
<hakan> masterblaster: özellikle son sürümü süper live cd olarak denedim o yüzden
<masterblaster> güzel de handikapı türkçe destek bulamıyorsun
<hakan> türkçeside var
<masterblaster> var da kullanıcı topluluğu yok
<hakan> ama kurulumu konusunza sorun yaşadım sanırım bilgisi olan yok gibi
<masterblaster> ne gibi bi sorun yaşadın
<masterblaster> ilkkez bi linux mu kuracaksın
<hakan> knoppix 6.2 dvd versionunu pc ye kurmak istiyorum bu konuda çeşitli denemelerim oldu bir türlü kuramadım bu konuda yardımcı olurmusun boot olduktan sonra konsola  su yazıp sonrada  knoppix-installer  komutunu yazıyorum tarife göre böyle oluyormuş kurulum ama komutu tanımıyor başka bir şekli varmı kurulumun
<hakan> masterblaster: hayır ilk değil
<hakan> masterblaster: sanırım bu konuda bilgin yok gibi
<masterblaster> kullandığım bir dağıtım değil
<masterblaster> eskiden live olarak kullanırdım
<hakan> anladım tşk yinede
<masterblaster> sen hangi sürümü kurmaya çalışıyorsun
<hakan> knoppix 6.2 dvd
<masterblaster> sayfasına bakıyorum ama kurulumuyla ilgili bir direktif yok
<hakan> masterblaster: evet malesef bende baktım ama bulamadım ama belki bilenler olabilir diye düşünmüştüm
<masterblaster> http://www.donanimmerkezi.com/knoppix-kurulumu-bilen-varmi-880.html
<masterblaster> bide buraya bak
<hakan> ok bakıyorum
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar
<firehawk> yardımcı olabilecek arkadaşlar var mıdı? acaba?
<acemi> /topic
<firehawk> samba kullanımı hakkında
<firehawk> slm arkdaşlar samba konusunda yardımcı olurmusnuz
<firehawk> kimse yok mu?
<firehawk> heyooo
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-12
<erdaltaskesen> slm
<erdaltaskesen> additional drivers içerisindeki Wireless sürücüsünü yüklemedim. Fakat sorunsuz bir şekilde İnternete bağlanabiliyorum. Yüklemelimiyim. Birde Ati ekran kartı sürücüsünü yüklemedim. Galiba şu an Ana Kart üzerindeki ekran kartını kullanıyorum
<erdaltaskesen> ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-13
<linux-e> herkese selam
<linux-e> online video converter bilen var mi
<gsezen> slm
<ronak> a.s
<Kartagis> selam gsezen
<gsezen> openwrt kullanmış olan var mı içinizde.
<gsezen> cihazlarda yeterli alan olmadığı için bir süre sonra alan sıkıntısı ortaya çıkıyor. Uygulamaları usb üzerine kurmak için  [ opkg install -d usb <uygulama adi> ] şeklinde yazmak yeterli sanırım.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-15
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-16
 * BosSkurt is away (Off-line)
<varadero> slm
<Kartagis> sana da
<gsezen> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-17
<Erdogan> selam
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-18
<sertaconay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1894195
<hxbb> merhaba , hurd hakkında bilgisi olan varmı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-10
<ogny> exit
<ogny> sorry
<ogny1> selamlar
<aykut_> selamlar
 * aykut_ ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (1663 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 36.99 Hours **
<aykut_> gitti uptime
<ogny1> jkljlj
<ogny1> aykut_ hoca, image backup/restore'la isin oluyor mu
<ogny1> hangi tool'u kullanyosun
<aykut_> ogny1, acronis
<ogny1> eyv. hoca
<aykut_> true image işimi görüyor
<ogny1> oke
<ogny1> iyi aksamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-11
 * DebrisRat herkese iyi geceler iyi çalışmalar. :)
<ogny> gnydn
<Kartagis> sana da
<ogny> Kartagis: naber aga nazilzin?
<ogny> bu mail atan
<ogny> sorry
<Kartagis> iyidir senden?
<ogny> eyv. agam iyilik sagol
<ogny> agalar
<ogny> gvanrossum
<ogny> dropbox'ta
<ogny> haberleri almissinizdir zaten de
<ogny> ben de bi daha
<ogny> tatmin olayim dedim
<ElixirVitae> gvanrossum kim diyecektim ki, bizim guido dan bahsettiğini farketmemle vazgeçmem bir oldu.
<ogny> yeah
<ogny> neyse size doyum olmaz
<ogny> bana musaade
<ogny> iyi aksamlar
<sebo> #archlinux-tr
<sebo> pardon
<varadero> Seöa
<varadero> selam
<varadero> p ne !
<sebo> as müdürüm
<varadero> sebo burda ama pardus da yok
<varadero> gözlerime inanamıyorum
<varadero> sebo,  hayırdır
<sebo> müdürüm pardusa gelmiyorum artık
<varadero> ?
<varadero> neden
<varadero> ?
<sebo> ankacıların yüzünden
<varadero> bizim kanala gel
<varadero> ?
<varadero> buralara çok az giriyorum ben arada muhabbet ederiz
<varadero> başka bişi yok zaten kanalda
<sebo> muhabet kanlı degilmiş orası öyle diyorlar ankacılar
<varadero> benim kanala gel sen
<varadero> #bsd-tr
<sebo> beni kızdırdılar gelmiyoru
<ElixirVitae> Ankacılar kimdir?
<varadero> pardus un yeni ekibi
<sebo> beni kovayanlar
<ElixirVitae> Kovalamak, hmm.
<ElixirVitae> Siz eski pardus ekibindensiniz galiba?
<sebo> yok
<varadero> user sebo
<sebo> kulanıcı pardus aşıgı kısaca
<ElixirVitae> Sevene hepsi güzel~
<varadero> yani  ...
<varadero> gönül otada konar :D diyoz kısaca
<sebo> pardusun yeri başak ilk gözagrım
<ElixirVitae> Ne baklamız bitli, ne alıcımız kör...
<ElixirVitae> ota da konar demiyoruz yani~
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ElixirVitae> Kaç tane *nix irc kanalı var türkçe?
<ElixirVitae> pardus, arch ve ubuntu dan başka
<Kartagis> işletim sistemi mi olması gerek? iys olmaz mı?
<Kartagis> #drupal-tr var
<varadero> bsd-tr kanalı var
<varadero> ama kanalda bi,z varız gıcık ortam
<varadero> geçinemiyoruz tavsiye etmem
<varadero> :)
<ElixirVitae> Yerinde görelim ヽ( ｡ ヮﾟ)ノ
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-12
<DebrisRat_away> herkese iyi geceler iyi sabahlar :) iyi calışmalar:P
<ogny> gnydn
<ogny> aykut: mrb hoca
<ogny> banlieue: nbr aga
<ogny> Kartagis: slmz D:
<Kartagis> sekan
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> selam*
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca vps'ten ne haber
<Kartagis> ne gibi ne haber?
<ogny> aykut: hocam acronis'i crackliyor muyuz?
<ogny> Kartagis: gelisme var mi hocam?
<Kartagis> yok ya hic kurcalamadim
<ogny> aykut: abi nexus4'u konustugumuzdan beri arastiriyorum, satis disi, veya google 5-6 haftada tedarik edicem diyor, bana gelmiyor
<ogny> Kartagis: owncloud?>
<Kartagis> baska sorunlar var
<ogny> anladim abi
<Kartagis> nolmus ona?
<ogny> Kartagis:devam ediyo musun bakmaya
<Kartagis> owncloud kullaniyoruz zaten
<Kartagis> ama bi kere eleman her seyi silip kendisi kurdu ya
<ogny> he
<Kartagis> motivasyon falan gitti bende
<ogny> ben de ese dosta
<ogny> sudolu user veriyorum
<ogny> biri ucurmus sitemi
<ogny> :D
<ogny> muhtemelen basri'dir
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> he ben o hatayi bi kere yaptim
<aykut> ogny, acronisin programını kullanırsan crackleyecen
<Kartagis> sudo verdim
<Kartagis> hayvan vps'i ucurdu
<ogny> aykut: 2013 cikti la dun :)
<aykut> offline media bulabilirsin internetten
<ogny> Kartagis: :D:D:DD
<ogny> aykut: vay be, offline media ha
<ogny> bakiyim abi
<aykut> ogny, nexus u google nerden tedarik edecek
<aykut> nerden gelmiyor sana :
<ogny> aykut: musteriye tedarik etmek icin 5-6 haft asure biciyor abi
<aykut> doğrudur
<ogny> aykut: bir nevi on kayit olabiliyorsun sadece
<ogny> baska telefonlara yonelicem abi
<ogny> aykut: sen naptin hic baktin mi?
<aykut> yok
<aykut> lködjghss vazgectim o  sevdadan
<ogny> :D
<aykut> 5 ocaktan önce başka bişiler bulucam
<ogny> hea
<ogny> oglak galiba
<ogny> arkadas?
<aykut> evet
<aykut> oyle oluyo sanırım
<ogny> :)
<ogny> aykut: abi 50$ acronis
<aykut> çok para
<aykut> lşjhsghlşkjsd
<aykut> az bekle
<ogny> olur abi
<aykut> imajını indirirsin
<ogny> acronis'in imajini mi d:
<ogny> vay be
<aykut> evet
<aykut> acronisin bootable media imajı var
<aykut> tüm özellikleri içinde mevcut
<aykut> kurmak yerine onu kullanırsın
<ogny> ucretsiz mi
<ogny> dagitiyor onu
<aykut> programla üretiyosun onu
<aykut> ücretli program da
<aykut> herhangi bir lisans kontrolü felan yok
<ogny> offline media dedigin sey bu muydu farkli mi?
<aykut> bu işte
<ogny> eyv. abi
<ogny> anladim mevzuyu
<aykut> Yani bootable media her yerde çalışıyo
<aykut> lisans vs bi olayı yok
<ogny> aykut: Kartagis ElixirVitae windows ve dropbox kullaniyor musunuz?
<ogny> bir de usb flash disk
<ogny> aykut: Kartagis ElixirVitae windows dropbox ve usb flash disk kullaniyor musunuz?
<ElixirVitae> Dropbox, evet; windows, bazen; ikisi beraber, önceden.
<ogny> :D
<ogny> 3u birden?
<aykut> anlatsana derdini :)
<ogny> var mi arttiran?
<Kartagis> dropbox evet
<Kartagis> windows bazen
<Kartagis> usb flash disk evet
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu+dropbox & Win
<ogny> DropboxPortableAHK
<ElixirVitae> Flash disk de kullanırım arada~
<aykut> dropbox evet
<ogny> boyle bi uygulama var muthis bir sey
<aykut> windows 4eva
<ogny> :D
<ElixirVitae> API midir?
<aykut> usb nadiren
<ogny> api'dir herhalde
<ogny> executable
<ElixirVitae> Kendi uygulaması mı, 3rd party mi?
<ogny> usb'deki herseyi dropbox'la sync ediyor
<ogny> 3rd party
<ogny> henuz dropbox tm app var mi ben bilmiyorum gormedim
<ogny> tum dosyalarimi dropbox'a aldim
<ogny> herhangi birinin uzerinde degisiklik yapiyorum
<ElixirVitae> Kaç GB alanın var ki?
<ogny> usb'de de guncelleniyor
<ogny> 3.2
<aykut> 2
<ogny> su an icin yetiyor
<Kartagis> 3rd party ne lan
<ogny> D:
<ogny> ekosistem win. olunca
<ogny> 3rd party geliyor agam
<Kartagis> üçüncü parti diyemiyor musunuz
<ogny> d:
<ElixirVitae> üniversite adresinle eşleştirirsen 25 GB a kadar veriyor, 2 yıl süreli
<ogny> ElixirVitae: yok abi uni. adresim
<ogny> hic olmadi
<ElixirVitae> ;_;
<ogny> belki oldu da ben hic bilmeidm veya
<ElixirVitae> Muhalefet partisi diyelim, Kartagis~
<ogny> bu gonderdigim naneden acayip memnunum, donate edicem
<ogny> aha Kartagis kacirma bunu da agam
<ogny> 'bagista bulunucam' diyemiyorsunuz lan!
<ElixirVitae> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<ogny> afhasdfasf
<ogny> ne emotion'lar var ya
<ogny> ElixirVitae'nin klavyede
<ogny> bizde yok valla...
<ogny> d:
<aykut> :P
<ElixirVitae> Çal, senin de olsun.
<Kartagis> 'bagista bulunucam' diyemiyorsunuz lan!
<ogny> D:
<ogny> adfasfdasf
<ogny> JAPON BALIKÇILARI ve JAPON FELSEFESİ
<ogny> bunu okumus muydunuz?
<ogny> http://www.xing.com/net/cem_kisiselgelisim/kisisel-gelisim-oykuleri-199740/japon-balıkları-ve-felsefesi-11516308
<ElixirVitae> ewt
<ogny> muthis di mi
<ogny> beyinde bi kisa devre mekanizmasi kurmak lazim :)
<fnoyanisi> slm kanal
<ElixirVitae> as
<ogny> selam fnoyanisi
<Kartagis> sorunu nihayet hallettim
<Kartagis> 127.0.0.1 yerine localhost yazarak oldu
<ogny> :D
<ogny> helal hoca
<fnoyanisi>  /etc/hosts icerisinde var mı
<Kartagis> var
<Kartagis> ama makinenin adini degistirmistim, ondan olabilir
<fnoyanisi> olabilir
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-13
<Kartagis> günaydın baylar bayanlar merdivenden kayanlar
<ogny> vaaaya
<ogny> gunaydin Kartagis efendi
<ogny> hal hatir sordunuz bugun iyisiniz
<fnoyanisi> selam ubuntucular
<rgngl> selam
<cmdexe> recrusive as
 * Kartagis is playing Iron Maiden - 2 Minutes To Midnight
<Kartagis> smb.conf dosyasında [paylasim] verdim, altina users = kullanici yazdim. smbpasswd -a kullanici dedim sifresini verdim. kullanici kendi sifresiyle baglaniyor ama paylasima yazamiyor, nedendir?
<Kartagis> windows'tan baglaniyor kullanici
<cmdexe> yazma izni verdin mi ?
<cmdexe> Kartagis:
<cmdexe> [Public Share] path = /path/to/public/share available = yes browsable = yes public = yes writable = no
<Kartagis> neden writable no?
<cmdexe> yes olcak orası
<cmdexe> paylasımı verirken bunu belirtmen lazım
<Kartagis> bakalim
<Kartagis> cmdexe: bilgin olsun, browsable yes demeden de oluyor
<Kartagis> sagol
<cmdexe> sende saol
<cmdexe> sendeki konfig nası oldu şimdi ?
<Kartagis> [kontrol]
<Kartagis>   path = /home/mtozses/kontroller
<Kartagis>   users = mtozses
<Kartagis>   available = yes
<Kartagis>   writable = yes
<Kartagis> keske adini vmlinux falan yapsaydin, cmdexe falan burada olmuyor :P
<Kartagis> vmlinuz*
<vmlinux> kayıtlıymış
<Kartagis> vmlinuz da kayitli
<cmdexe> oda yakıtlı
<cmdexe> neyse ya bilen biliyo işte
<cmdexe> uzun zamandır nick bu
<fnoyanisi> vmlinuz'un kaıtlı olmaması şaşırtırdı beni
<fnoyanisi> :)
<cmdexe> daha niceleri kayıtlı
<ogny> cmdexe: eskidir yav
<cmdexe> aa orkunda burdaymış :D
<ogny> :D
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca
<ogny> cts. 14'te
<ogny> ihs'de
<ogny> timu eren
<ogny> web'de olceklenebilirlik
<ogny> anlatiyormus
<ogny> haberin ola
<ogny> cmdexe: sehir nereydi hocam
<cmdexe> yozget
<ogny> yeah
<cmdexe> istanbul hacker spaces ?
<ogny> yeag
<ogny> cmdexe: baskan sen de kur
<ogny> yhs
<ogny> gelelim yani
<ogny> ben bi
<ogny> sivasli esnaflari izleyecem
<cmdexe> yhs ?
<fnoyanisi> yenişehir
<ogny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lug03jpxkA4&feature=g-user-u
<ogny> cmdexe: yozget hacker space
<fnoyanisi> yuh, attım ben de
<cmdexe> burda benden başka hacker yok
<cmdexe> :)
<fnoyanisi> bunu biliyoz
<fnoyanisi> başka yok mu :)
<fnoyanisi> alkislarlayasiyorum.com
<fnoyanisi> :)
<cmdexe> fnoyanisi: sen hala yurtdışındamısın ?
<fnoyanisi> evet
<fnoyanisi> şimdi avustralyaya geçtim
<fnoyanisi> daha da uzağa, yakında antartikaya gidecem
<cmdexe> wala maşallahın var
<ogny> :D
<ogny> cmdexe: hoca sen
<fnoyanisi> saat 22:48 burada :S
<ogny> hatirladin mi la beni harbi
<ogny> dur lan sen yoksa
<ogny> o genc misin
<fnoyanisi> evet o benim
<cmdexe> unutmak ne mümkün :)
<ogny> nick degisti mi cmdexe  agam
<ogny> yozgat'ta
<cmdexe> nası yani ?
<ogny> bi aga vardi da
<fnoyanisi> cmdexe :şimdi öyle bir linux forumu vs var mı ya
<ogny> acaba o musun, daha evvel baska nick kullandin mi
<cmdexe> kim acaba ?
<ogny> dur hele
<cmdexe> fnoyanisi: kalmadı
<ogny> cmdexe: twinx'i hatirlar misin aga
<cmdexe> tükendi hapsi
<rgngl> fnoyanisi: orada napiyosun?
<cmdexe> isim versen ogny
<ogny> cmdexe: gelmiyor ki aklima
<fnoyanisi> rgngl : çalışıyom
<fnoyanisi> rgngl : telekom işi
<cmdexe> konu neydi ?
<fnoyanisi> gsm
<rgngl> guzel
<ogny> cmdexe: neyse ya bosver agam,
<fnoyanisi> şimdi 3g 4g de oldu ya :) sektörün adı gsm sektörü :)
<rgngl> sadece proje amacli mi yoksa direk oraya mi tasindin
<cmdexe> ogny: datacenterde calısıyodun yada öyle bişeydi demi ?
<ogny> cmdexe: vay be, agam helal tam isabet, oleydi valla
<cmdexe> benim nik _28k_ hatırlarsın :)
<fnoyanisi> rgngl : proje amaçlı çıktım, daha önce turkcell'de çalışıyordum. sora dedim yeter....
<fnoyanisi> rgngl : proje ama uzun süreli, mesela afirkada 13 ay filan kaldım
<ogny> cmdexe: vay be, hatirladim la, bu nick de senindi evet #archlinux-tr'den
<ogny> fnoyanisi: helal olsun agam be
<cmdexe> ya :D
<ogny> iyi isler kotarmisin
<fnoyanisi> rgngl : Allah kısmet etti....iki sene önce yurtdışı desen, ne işim var derdim
<fnoyanisi> ucum burada çıktı
<rgngl> fnoyanisi: hehe nasip kismet :)
<fnoyanisi> tabi tabi
<fnoyanisi> varsa rızkımız burada dururuz daha...
<fnoyanisi> yoksa, yolcudur abbas
<rgngl> havasi suyu nasi oralarin?
<fnoyanisi> vallahi, daha önce guney afrikadaydım, johannesburg
<fnoyanisi> haberlerde derler ya, afrika sıcakları
<fnoyanisi> ben oradaki kadar güzel iklim görmedim
<fnoyanisi> kışın min 10-12 gündüz, yazın da max 32-33 gündüz. nem de yok
<fnoyanisi> oooohhh
<rgngl> guzelmis hakkaten. ben 6 senedir finlandiyadayim, artik usumeye basladim.
<fnoyanisi> burası soğuk biraz oraya göre, aralık oldu (buranın yazı) hala serinlik var
<fnoyanisi> rgngl : ben de danimarka da kaldıydım 5-6 ay, soğuk oralar ya
<fnoyanisi> rgngl : bir de gece gündüz olayı yazın kışın tam şaşıyor
<rgngl> danimarka iyiydi, ben de erasmusa oraya gitmistim buraya gelmeden once. burasi kadar soguk degildi
<fnoyanisi> gece kalkıyon 2-3 de, hava aydınlık :)
<rgngl> evet, gunes yok simdi o kotu :)
<rgngl> danimarka'ya da mi is icin gittin?
<fnoyanisi> sabah kalkıyon 8'de, karanlık kışın
<fnoyanisi> oraya erasmus için gitmiştim :)
<rgngl> hadi ya
<rgngl> hangi okul
<fnoyanisi> IHK :) copenhad
<fnoyanisi>  copenhag
<rgngl> ben odensedeydim syddansk universitet
<fnoyanisi> valli o zaman gezme imkanım olmadı, malum ülke pahalı, cepte para yok
<fnoyanisi> zaten aile borç harç göndermiş :)
<rgngl> 600euro vermislerdi bize aylik
<fnoyanisi> ole bişeydi
<fnoyanisi> bana toplam 4000 verdiler
<fnoyanisi> yarısı giderken yarısı dönüşte
<rgngl> cok zorlanmadik, gerci kbh daha pahalidir
<rgngl> odense kucuk sehirdi
<fnoyanisi> ben zorlandım bayağı
<fnoyanisi> konserve nohut ile bayaı bi öğünüm geçti yani :)
<rgngl> okullarin kafeteryalari falan da cok pahaliydi bence
<cmdexe> selamlar
<ElixirVitae> as
<cmdexe> simurg bana nerden tanıdık geldi
<cmdexe> bi yerde geçiyodu ama hatırlayamadım
<ElixirVitae> Simurg, Phoenix, Zümrüd-ü Anka, Hi no Tori...
<ogny> dfsafsafs
<cmdexe> za xd
<fnoyanisi> cmdexe : simurg ~ smurf :)
<fnoyanisi> olabilir m,
<fnoyanisi> benim aklıma ilk o geldi
<cmdexe> yok değil
<cmdexe> şirinler :)
<fnoyanisi> :)
<cmdexe> şirinlerin alakası yoktur
<cmdexe> bi dergide bi yerde denk geldim gibi hatırlıyorum ama
<cmdexe> başkasının nikidir muhtemelen
<ogny> baskasinin nikiyle ayarciye girilmez
<cmdexe_> nasıl oldu :)
<ogny> fena
<cmdexe_> çamur
<cmdexe> süper
<cmdexe_> :)
<cmdexe> kanalı trolleyelim
<cmdexe_> :)
<ElixirVitae> ヽ( ｡ ヮﾟ)ノ
<ogny> haha
<cmdexe_> yaw ben diyom hacker olmak istiyom
<cmdexe_> hacker olmak istiyom
<cmdexe_> kimse yardımcı olmuyo
<ogny> ben hakirim
<cmdexe> cmdexe_: sen zaten hackersin
<ogny> herkesi hakir gorurum
<ogny> sen de hakirsin benim gozumde cmdexe_
<ogny> uzulme
<cmdexe> ChanServ: de haker
<ogny_> biraz da böle ossun
<ogny> hea
<ElixirVitae> cmdexe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ
<ogny> adamim clonlandik
<ogny> 10 gaplan gucu
<cmdexe> ElixirVitae: bu hangi filmde geçiyo ?
<ogny_> alın biraz gülün : (küfür var ama) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKxARGu6O_I
<ElixirVitae> numb3r dizisinde
<ElixirVitae> *+s
<cmdexe> dizi tv pek seyredmiyorum
<ElixirVitae> > Episode 6x07: Numb3rs describes the Internet Relay Chat protocol, a "pretty primitive chat program". It's how hackers talk when they don't want to be overheard. Oh, and they use leetspeek! "LUCKILY, I speak leet."
<ogny> kufur varsa cmdexe yoktur
<fnoyanisi> :)
<cmdexe> irc den haberleşmez hacker :D
<cmdexe> ssh + tmux
<ogny> hacker msnci olur
<ogny> benim bildigim
<fnoyanisi> msn
<cmdexe> hcker okan
<cmdexe> cinresmisitesi.blogspot.com
<ogny> imin bu?
<cmdexe> haker okanın
<ogny> kim ki o
<ogny> okan
<ogny> kiral mi bu adam
<ogny> wrestlingci
<cmdexe> el resmini koyan haker vardı bilmiyon mu ?
<ogny> cix...
<cmdexe> https://twitter.com/HackerOkan
<cmdexe> ping ?
<ogny> sen de bizi heklecen ha
<cmdexe> heckleyecek birisi varsa kanalda o da ChanServ  dir
<ogny> ChanServ aga heklesene kanali
<cmdexe> lüzümsüz kibirinden cevab bile vermiyor
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> bu eleman her kanala girer
<ogny> hep boledir
<cmdexe> gecen yolda çevirdim
<cmdexe> dedim bilader ayıp oluyo bak
<ogny> 2 caksaydin agzina domuzun
<cmdexe> hemen kıvırdı vay abim sen şusunda busunda
<ogny> :D
<cmdexe> çok korkar benden
<cmdexe> çekinerek abi der
<cmdexe>  
<ElixirVitae> /cs info #ubuntu-tr
<ElixirVitae>  dilini konuşacaksınız şimdi, öyle olmaz
<cmdexe> ElixirVitae: fail
<cmdexe> hecchat çok rererö bence kullanma
<cmdexe> hexchat*
<ElixirVitae> ヽ( ｡ ヮﾟ)ノ
<cmdexe> gtk seversen pidgin console için weechat qt için kvirc
<cmdexe> akar
<ElixirVitae> cmdexe: http://i.imgur.com/E11bU.png
<cmdexe> reklamları izlediniz iyi seyirler
<ogny> ehe
<ElixirVitae> fail?
<ogny> baktim eleman
<ElixirVitae> tabi
<ogny> beni hic anlamaya yanasmiyor
<ogny> ignore ettim ben
<cmdexe> heartsmagic nerelerde
<ElixirVitae> Hiç görmedim.
<ogny> http://ompldr.org/iZ29keA
<cmdexe> uzun zamandır bende göremedim
<ElixirVitae> loglarda vardır en son ne zaman geldiği
<cmdexe> kim bakacak şimdi
<cmdexe> zaten gelmiyorlar bildiğim kadarıyla
<cmdexe> ogny: i3 ?
<ogny> windows...
<ogny> putty+tmux
<ogny> +weechat
<cmdexe> doğru ya üste putty yazıyo
<ogny> http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/hd-celebrating-with-java.do?code=HDJAVA&imm_mid=09dc32&cmp=em-npa-books-videos-holiday-java-direct
<fnoyanisi> hadi iyi gunler size
<cmdexe> pp
<ogny> cmdexe: #archnlinux-tr duruo mu la
<cmdexe> evet
<cmdexe> duruyr
<ogny> cmdexe: usta sagol be
<cmdexe> ne demek
<cmdexe> görevimiz
<ogny> asdfsaf
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-14
<varadero> Slm
<DebrisRat> herkese iyi geceler :)
<ogny> gunydn
<Kartagis> gunaydin
<ogny> Kartagis: agam #archlinux-tr toparlamis yahu
<ogny> hic haberimiz yoktu
<ogny> dun sagolsun cmdexe soyledi de
<Kartagis> css hakkinda bilgin var midir?
<ogny> vardir
<ogny> dene yanil modunda
<ogny> D:
<fnoyanisi> selam
<ogny> slm fnoyanisi usta
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> iyi bi txt mud bilen var mı
<fnoyanisi> rpg
<fnoyanisi> vakit geçisin diye :)
<x12x63> selamlar
<fnoyanisi> 12*63
<fnoyanisi> napar
<fnoyanisi> 756 imiş
<fnoyanisi> selamlar
<ogny> x12x63: v.a.s aga
<ElixirVitae> fnoyanisi, YFYIAR var.
<ElixirVitae> Flash, pek MUD sayılmaz.
<ElixirVitae> Ama VN havası var, muhtemelen hoşuna gidecek.
<x12x63> ogny: naber
<ogny> slm musta
<fnoyanisi> ElixirVitane : sagol, bakarım ben. film izliyordum cevap geç oldu :)
<ElixirVitae> >Cannot join #archlinux-tr (You are banned).
<ElixirVitae> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<cmdexe> ala ala kim yamzış banı ?
<ElixirVitae> cmdexe, ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<cmdexe> düdük paco yazmıştır gene
<cmdexe> iyi geceler
<gneral> selam arkadslar
<ElixirVitae> slm, gneral.
<varadero> Slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-15
<varadero> Selam
<cmdexe> selam
<cmdexe> echo "main(i){for(i=0;;i++)putchar(((i*(i>>3|i>>11)&43&i>>8))^(i&i>>12|i>>4));}" | gcc -x c - && ./a.out | aplay
<gneral> selam
<cmdexe> sa
<gneral> arkadaslar, onceden laptopa lcd bagliyordum
<gneral> simdi lcd yi cikarttim, ubuntuya giremiyorum, ekran sorunu cikiyor
<gneral> sanirim lcd ekrani ariyor kendileri :), konsoldan nasil duzeltilebilir?
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<cmdexe> as
<tunayalcin> herkese iyi akşamlar
<tunayalcin> arkadaşlar driver la ilgili bir sıkıntı yaşıyorum buarada yardımcı olabilecek kimse var mı?
<ElixirVitae> tunayalcin:
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<tunayalcin> mazur görün.
<tunayalcin> Wicd Man'da General Settings sekmesi, Wirel Interf: wlan0 Wired Interface: eth0  iken "No wireless networks found." uyarısı alıyorum
<tunayalcin> Aralarında lo, mon0, mon1, eth1, eth2 gibi arayüzlerini de denedim
<tunayalcin> farklı kombinasyonlar da dahil olmak üzere.
<tunayalcin> "ifconfig wlan0 up" komutunda ise "Error while getting interface flags: No such device" hatası alıyorum.
<tunayalcin> dell inspiron 6000 lap top umunun wireless sürücüsünü gz.tgz uzantısıyla bulduğumu sanıyorum. şu adreste; http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?lang=eng&DwnldID=11780
<tunayalcin> ama masaüstüne açmış bulunsam da içinde iki tane daha sıkıştırılmış dosya var ve bunları açamıyorum
<tunayalcin> açtığım dizinine girmeme rağmen diğerlerini açmayı bir türlü beceremedim.
<tunayalcin> backtrack 5 kullanıyorum...
<tunayalcin> lütfen bir fikir verin...
<tunayalcin> ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-16
<varadero> slm
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> selm
<fnoyanisi> kimse yok mu
<ElixirVitae> slm, fnoyanisi.
<fnoyanisi> selam selam :)
<fnoyanisi> dedik kanalda kimse yok herhalde
<fnoyanisi> hepsi bot gaaari
<ElixirVitae> ^_~
<fnoyanisi> hadi iyi gunler
<cmdexe> zaa
<ogny> zlmz
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<ogny> ElixirVitae: napiyon usta
<cmdexe> az
<ElixirVitae> İnternet, IRC, takılıyoruz işte.
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> banlieue: mrb
<ogny> Kartagis: slmz
<Kartagis> zbam!
<ogny> naparsin la
<sebo_> sa
<sebo_> ekolojik:  ne haber
<ekolojik> iyi senden naber
<sebo_> iyi diyelim iyi olalım
<ekolojik> amin
<ekolojik> kanalımız ne kadar sakin değil mi
<sebo_> he
<sebo_> hiç sorun yok herhalde
<ekolojik> sebo_:  senden önce de böyleydi zaten
<ekolojik> pardus kanalı da aynı
<sebo_> ben yokum orda oraları terk etim
<ElixirVitae> google arama kutusuna yapıştırın:
<ElixirVitae> sqrt(cos(x))*cos(300x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)*(4-x*x)^0.01, sqrt(6-x^2), -sqrt(6-x^2) from -4.5 to 4.5
<Kartagis> güzelmiş
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-09
<murat_> slmlr
<murat_> yazıcının tonerınin doluluk oranı gıbı seylerı gösterecek bır program varmı
<taygun> Selam gençler
<turgay> taygun:  selam moruk
<akar1m> selam herkese
<akar1m> nasılsınız görüşmeyeli
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-10
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<yalin> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-13
<ersoft> s.a.
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-14
<ahmetkanar> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-15
<command> slm
<yborlu> Slm
<yborlu> Turkcell vında kalan kotayı ubuntu ortamında nasıl görürüz
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-08
<DebrisRat> Merhaba arkadaşkar
<DebrisRat> arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-09
<hwpplayer1> deneme yazısı
<hwpplayer1> atomic irc clientini kullanan var mi androidde
<hwpplayer1> merhaba arkadaşlar nasılsınız
<hwpplayer1> android'de hangi irc clientini kullanıyorsunuz
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-11
<Galatasaray> Selam
<Galatasaray> Kimse yok mu?
<Kartagis> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-12
<thiras> Kartagis, orda misin?
<Kartagis> bilmem, bi bakiim
 * Kartagis kendini yoklar
<Kartagis> buradaymışım
<thiras> hah :)
<thiras> ya yerel haber sitesi yapiyyorum
<thiras> bi tane hosting ariyorum
<thiras> limitsiz trafik bi tek natroda buldum
<thiras> digerleri hep 50gb trafikli
<thiras> turkiye lokasyon tabii
<thiras> 50 GBtan fazla trafik yapar gibi geliyor bana degil mi?
<thiras> ilce sitesi degil yani il sitesi
<Kartagis> görseller yüklü mü?
<thiras> yuklenecek
<thiras> iha anlasmasi var
<thiras> ihlas haber ajansi
<thiras> fotolarda gelecek
<thiras> 50yi geceriz degil mi fotolarla?
<thiras> radore'de 100 liraya 50 GB traik gerisi limitsiz
<thiras> natroda 110 liraya full limitsiz
<thiras> wordpress kosacak bu arada hostta
<Kartagis> bence
<Kartagis> bu büyük bir proje olacaksa paylaşımlı barındırma ile hiç uğraşma
<Kartagis> al VPS geç
<thiras> himm
<Kartagis> hatta
<Kartagis> https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=1b35a7f29219
<thiras> DO kullaniyom kendim icin
<thiras> turkiye lokasyon olsun dedik
<Kartagis> Türkiye'dekiler pahalı
<thiras> ya turkiye lokasyon VPSlerde pahali geliyor yani 100 lira butce var su asamada max hosting icin
<thiras> evet TR cok pahali
<Kartagis> nasıl? bu bana büyük bir proje gibi geldi
<Kartagis> 100TL mi barındırma bütçesi
<Kartagis> ? ;)
<thiras> ya malesef :)
<thiras> teklif vermis birisi bende o yuzden teklifi asagi cektim
<thiras> 200 lira para gelicek aksam
<thiras> 100 temaya 100 hosta
<thiras> yani soyle ki aslinda basili gazete
<thiras> internet sitesi istiyorlar
<thiras> bended wordpresse cakicam temayi
<Kartagis> hangi gazete?
<Kartagis> şunu kullan bak
<Kartagis> bir dakika
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-14
<lessent> iyi geceler..
<lessent> çevrimiçi olan var mı acaba?
<Galatasaray> Selam
<Galatasaray> selam
<lessent> iyi akşamlar... çevrimiçi olan var mı acaba?
<lessent> ubuntu çekirdek dosyalarını kullanarak komut satırı kullanan işletim sistemi oluşturmak istiyorum. kaynak kodları nereden bulurum ve nasıl derlerim?
<turgay> uç birimi açarak kullanabilirsin komut satırından
<lessent> yeni bir distro oluşturmak istiyorum
<turgay> ne geek var
<turgay> gerek
<lessent> derlemeyi öğrenmek isitoyrum..
<lessent> istiyorum
<turgay> al bir paketi derle
<turgay> güncelle ymla konfigure et derle
<turgay> güncelle yamala konfigure et derle
<lessent> işte o paketleri kendi oluşturacağım distroya kurmak isityorum
<lessent> linuxfromscratch diye bir kitap var
<turgay> ben bilmiyorum
<turgay> anlamm
<lessent> peki teşekkürler yine de
<lessent> distro oluşturup paketleri ona kurmak istiyorum
<lessent> kendi dağıtımım için.. ama aynı zamanda ubuntu altyapısını kullanmak istiyorum bunu nasıl yaparım?
<turgay> bilgim yok
<Kartagis> &g create a distribution based on ubuntu
<f0und> Kartagis: DerivativeDistroHowto - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto>; DerivativeTeam/Derivatives - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives>; custom distributions - how to make my own distro - Ask Ubuntu: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/293859/how-to-make-my-own-distro>; applications to create custom distribution of ubuntu - Ask Ubuntu: (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> lessent: ^
<Kartagis> 3. bağlantı işine yarar
<Kartagis> &more
<f0und> Kartagis: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/171923/applications-to-create-custom-distribution-of-ubuntu>; Ubuntu Builder Lets You Build Your Own Customized Linux ...: <http://lifehacker.com/5921054/ubuntu-builder-lets-you-build-your-own-customized-linux-distribution>; Ubuntu - DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use ...: <http://distrowatch.com/search.php?basedon=Ubuntu>; SlashGeek · (more message)
<Kartagis> &more
<f0und> Kartagis: Create Your Own Custom Ubuntu-based Linux Distro ...: <http://www.slashgeek.net/2012/12/26/create-your-own-custom-ubuntu-based-linux-distro/>; Software distributions based on Debian: <https://www.debian.org/misc/children-distros>
<Kartagis> ya da 4.
<lessent> teşekkürler
<Kartagis> rica ederim
#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-07
<global_> Selamün Aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-09
<turk> Sabah şerifleriniz hayır olsun sevgili dostlarımız
<Oski_> Selamın Aleyküm
<Oski_> Windows Kayıt Defterinin (Registry) Linux'da karşılığı nedir?
<ademoglu_> Oski_, http://superuser.com/questions/295635/linux-equivalent-of-windows-registry
<f0und> Title: Linux equivalent of Windows Registry - Super User (at superuser.com)
<Oski_> Çok sağolun, kolay gelsin...
#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-10
<Guest38774> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2016-12-12
<DownTekno> merhaba msi pe60 kullanan var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-12-15
<ogny> gunaydin
<Kartagis> gunaydin bebek
<devotion> iyi akşamlar
<devotion> usb wireless adapter yüklememde yardımcı olabilecek biri var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2016-12-17
<kuzgun> merhaba
<LjL> Hello. Sorry, I do not speak Turkish. Can you people access the internet? A Turkish friend is reporting that his entire internet seems blocked except for IRC.
<LjL>  Merhaba. Üzgünüm, ben Türkçe bilmiyorum. İnsanların internet erişebilir miyim? Bir Türk arkadaşım onun bütün internet IRC dışında bloke görünüyor olduğunu bildiriyor.
<aykut> <LjL> Hello. Sorry, I do not speak Turkish. Can you people access the internet? A Turkish friend is reporting that his entire internet seems blocked except for IRC.
<aykut> yes we can
<aykut> but sometimes our ISP throttles bandwith with certain websites like social media & news sites
<aykut> for unknown reasons
<aykut> mostly right after terrorist attacks
<aykut> but there is no completely blocking entire web
<aykut> recently an infrastructure failure (as we know) occured in east turkey and they cant have internet for a long time but it has to be fixed by now
<LjL> aykut, i didn't mean in general, just when i asked. there had just been an attack so it could have been related, but if there was a big infrastructure failure then it might have been that instead...
<aykut> LjL, but that is long time ago
<aykut> if your friend cant access internet right now it must be something else
<LjL> he can now. he couldn't around 16 UTC when i asked
<egecx> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-12-18
<NXLX> selam
<NXLX> iyi akşamlar
<Kartagis> selam
<NXLX> nerden
#ubuntu-tr 2017-12-11
<sarp> merhaba sevgili dostlar
#ubuntu-tr 2017-12-12
<freeboii> selam arkadaşlar.
#ubuntu-tr 2017-12-17
<t__> burda kimse yaşamıyormu
<cmdexe> lan olm hexchatin text modulude varmiş
